# Australian tax resident trading in NSE options trading



## tradeanalyzer (6 August 2021)

Hi, 

I am an Australian Tax resident (PR holder) and Indian Citizen. I am analysing various ways to trade Stock/Index options.
Especially, Nifty/Bank nifty options . Also buy some of the stocks in NSE/BSE. What are the brokers who support to trade options and invest in stocks. IBKR?

Note: I want to freely deposit/withdraw in AUD to Australian Bank account.

For tax purpose, do I need continue to pay full tax in Australia itself since I am Australian stock resident? 

Any help on the information on this is highly appreciated.


----------



## divs4ever (6 August 2021)

welcome ,

 wowee   a thousand miles outside  my skillset 

 but hopefully some of the skilled traders here  can help 

 good luck


----------



## over9k (7 August 2021)

Commsec will do it over the phone, otherwise you can online trade the ADR's of NYSE listed indian companies and ETF's like INDL. You need to make a separate application for an international options account after you're approved for an international account.

You can then just online trade the ADR's and derivatives of the ADR's of anything indian listed in america just like you would any other stock/derivatives.


----------



## tradeanalyzer (8 August 2021)

over9k said:


> Commsec will do it over the phone, otherwise you can online trade the ADR's of NYSE listed indian companies and ETF's like INDL. You need to make a separate application for an international options account after you're approved for an international account.
> 
> You can then just online trade the ADR's and derivatives of the ADR's of anything indian listed in america just like you would any other stock/derivatives.



Thanks a lot for the response, my idea is to write OTM options in nifty/Banknifty indices ; any idea on this?


----------



## over9k (8 August 2021)

Oh that's easy then - all you've gotta do is find the USA listed ETF you want to sell your options for on this page https://etfdb.com/etfs/country/india/. From there, all you'll need is a commsec international account and then apply for a commsec international options account and you're good to go electronically. 

There's actually even australian listed ones like IIND but there obviously won't be near the liquidity for an AU listed one.


----------



## tradeanalyzer (8 August 2021)

over9k said:


> Oh that's easy then - all you've gotta do is find the USA listed ETF you want to sell your options for on this page https://etfdb.com/etfs/country/india/. From there, all you'll need is a commsec international account and then apply for a commsec international options account and you're good to go electronically.
> 
> There's actually even australian listed ones like IIND but there obviously won't be near the liquidity for an AU listed one.



Thanks a lot for the quick response. Commsec seems to be charging higher brokerage and may not be very suitable for active/day trading options. Is there a cheaper broker?


----------



## over9k (8 August 2021)

tradeanalyzer said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response. Commsec seems to be charging higher brokerage and may not be very suitable for active/day trading options. Is there a cheaper broker?



There's a free brokerage mob called "stake" but I haven't used it so have no idea how good it is.


----------

